# How would Rebel do? (pic heavy!)



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

So I've got a brainy little pony - my plans are to teach him unmounted (obviously xD) equine agility! I've built a whole bunch of tiny jumps for him and the other ponies - but they're all tiny so our blind mini horse could get over them without tripping. I'm planning on making them a bit taller or adjustable for him so he actually has to jump not just stroll over them xD.

The highest I ever plan on jumping him is just a bit over the height of his front knee. But of course we'll start slow and build up. Do you think his conformation/size/style everything is good? Just curious to see other opinions on my little monster xD

Sorry they aren't great conformation shots, the ones of him standing correctly the light was awful and if he was moving around the lighting was great xD





































And just to show off his athletic side:




















ETA: He's got a pretty deflated top line - any ideas for me to do to help him build that umounted? Other than of course poles and hills xD


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

OH, HE IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! If he doesn't work out for agility, I guess you'll just have to sell him...to me!!!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha xD if he doesn't do it well he can just be a stall potato like the rest of mine xD What would you do with him? any other fun things we could do? He can't drive or anything he has a damaged rib - it's healed now, but I don't trust putting weight on him. He may be able to carry packs though, might try that - he's a ball to take out hiking xD


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

What a gorgeous chap - and look at his little pony run in the last photo! Love it 

Are you sure he couldn't drive a little? Even just a little cart to hold shopping... I would have thought hauling would put less stress on his ribs than carrying a pack. But I suppose it all depends on the weight. 

I think transferring him to my ownership would really help his topline, you know...


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like Shetland Ponies. Nothing in his conformation says he cannot do what you are planning to do. Cute.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome  Thanks everyone. Ya know, you may be right - I never thought of doing just a little shopping type cart. I only have a pony sized Sulky that sits 2 humans. I think that would be too much, but just a little basket sort of thing would be awesome! He could help me weed xD


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd definitely do that (although the equine agility would probably mix it up a little for him) : he looks like the slightly-too-bright-for-his-own-good type of pony who normally benefits from having a formal job. Weeding sounds perfect, but seriously, the fun-factor of shopping with him would be too much. Some kind of light wagon should work - maybe look at the ones that are used for dog-carting? They're normally lighter.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I just love looking at him. Still looking........


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Sigh. *grabby hands*


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha thank you all xD Where could I go shopping with him though? Wherever this is I want to be there xD I don't know many places near me that let people bring their ponies inside. Though there is a cafe down the street that I see people eating outside with their dogs - I should bring my pony xD


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I bet those folks in retirement homes or hospitals would love, love, love him. His coloring is outstanding! What a LOVE.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

That's a great idea!! He'd be perfect for it- he never goes to the bathroom outside his stall xD Not sure why - I think he's modest. I've started teaching him some simple tricks like targeting and verbal commands to move around.

My concern is that he has a 'criminal record' he attacked a few people in the past, they deserved it, but none-the-less he's labelled a 'liability'. So if he ever hurt anyone he doesn't fall under the label of 'horses are unpredictable and can be dangerous so you can't sue me' sort of thing, because he's proven he is dangerous. So I don't know if I could do that - but I'd love to!!


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Comparing his confirmation to that of a bred jumper, I don't see any reason why he wouldn't excel in that discipline. He has very muscular back legs. Besides that I LOVE chestnuts with flaxen manes and he's a beauty!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

^^ Thanks he's actually a sooty silver dapple bay xD But he does look like a flaxen chestnut.

Thanks! I think he'll like it - I just need to clear the weeds from what is supposed to be my riding area


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

gorgeous pony, so proud and elegant. Not at all a second hand version of a horse. He's magnificent.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow thank you so much  He's got a personality to match. I think I'm gonna spend today weeding  I have some jumps made for him but are quite short, but good to get him started with


----------

